# determining the year of my Honda HSs



## MoparSteve (Nov 22, 2017)

Good day group, how can one determine the build date of our HS Hondas.


I have a HS828 s/n: SZAK-2029915 and a HS621 s/n: SZAN-1103710.


Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can call Honda customer relations and they will tell you.

i've called them 3-4 times but will have to find the number .

here it is 770-497-6400


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

1-888-946-6329
That's the number for Canadians.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

MoparSteve said:


> Good day group, how can one determine the build date of our HS Hondas.
> 
> 
> I have a HS828 s/n: SZAK-2029915 and a HS621 s/n: SZAN-1103710.
> ...


It would appear those are Canada-spec models, so *American Honda* won't be able to help you with any dates, as those serial numbers don't show up in American Honda databases. You should contact _*Honda Canada*_, and ask them:

Honda Customer Relations
180 Honda Blvd.
Markham, ON
L6C 0H9

Toll Free: 1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329)
Hours: 8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a question for you [email protected],


Is Honda at least examining the use of a single stage solid rotor for their tracked machines????? 

I never had an issue with our original IHC 1968 12 horsepower cub cadet with the single stage snow thrower that had a 12 inch snow blower rotor on it. All I needed was chains and no weights for our long steep 8/12 paved driveway. The single stage unit was belt driven to a right angle bevel gear box that had a cross shaft drive to a small 40-60 single roller chain to a larger sprocket for the snow thrower rotor.


----------



## MoparSteve (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------

